# Matt R's Chevrolet Truck



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Check it out, I finally figured out how to post pics.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

I like it! What year?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice Matt.!!  are those 7" scans in the floorboard?


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks fellas, 

It's a '90 model 350 sport 

Yes 7" revelators

Matt


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

well it looks very clean, very simple. I like it!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

where are the 4.5" scans hidden?


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

marble = wow! Props for experimenting!


----------



## Fran82 (Jul 30, 2007)

Mless5 said:


> marble = wow! Props for experimenting!


I think it's granite, but same thoughts. How does that armrest feel? 
Where in SC? Nice truck.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

Oh I am glad you posted here. I've been working for a couple weeks now on cutting my own baffles out of stone.

I didnt like how brittle sandstone was though it cut like butter. very easy to work with, but the density wasnt much superior to MDF anyways.

I liked marble quite a bit, but it tended to fracture under work. No good!

I like how strong granite is, but it is SUCH A BEAR to cut, and it looks like your baffles are even thicker than the material I was using was. (3/8ths material)

So how did you cut your baffles? What tools? what vendor? what did you use to drill the screwholes for the speakers? Did you have problems with the granite chipping out? Any methodology to prevent chipout while hole drilling, especially near an edge? Also, how thick is the material you are working with?

for the straight cuts, did you use a wet tile saw fit with a diamond blade? A vendor?


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Very nice. Granite = original and a touch of class. Is that velvet around the tweeters?

Put some grills over those mids!  Gotta protect 'em


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

I dig the tweeter pods. Very low profile. 

Nice work.


----------



## Fran82 (Jul 30, 2007)

Whiterabbit said:


> Oh I am glad you posted here. I've been working for a couple weeks now on cutting my own baffles out of stone.
> 
> I didnt like how brittle sandstone was though it cut like butter. very easy to work with, but the density wasnt much superior to MDF anyways.
> 
> ...


I have another question for the list. 
How do you polish up the edges of the granite?


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

The 4's are under the tweets in the factory location. 

I'm in Fountain Inn, just south of Greenville. Oh, and the granite is very cold in the winter and hot in the summer.

I'm a contractor, so all my buddies are as well. A very good friend of mine runs the local granite shop, luckilly he is an audiophile too. I do his audio systems and he does my granite work. He uses all diamond wet tools and has a cnc machine. The screw holes for the midbasses are notched and not drilled and it has an mdf baffle behind it. The baffles are 5/8 thick granite and 1/2" mdf for a 1 1/8" baffle. The stone on the sub enclosure weighs in at 49lbs and is 1 1/4" thick. 

If I had the grills on, you couldn't see the Revelators. 

Matt


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

The polishing system is similar to a sandpaper sanding system, except it is a diamond based system. It starts with very coarse grits and goes out to clay discs.

Matt


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

for those that don't know the infamous Matt R., he is only a guy that has one of the best sounding systems ever, and has won numerous Iasca events. Sorry Matt, I knew you would never say that


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

Definitely a nice install and very unique with the granite baffles! Man, I really want to hear this truck/system since it received a lot of praise from those who have heard it as well doing extremely well in competitions. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

So the grills for the revs are the same material as the grill for the mids? What kind of material is it. It looks like velvet?


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks man, your right, I wouln't have said any of that.

The grills for the floor are the same as the carpet material and are flush. The dash grills and the dash pad are both covered in velour.


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

WOW!

I love this setup! Ever since I saw this setup over on the Zapco forums I have hoped of one day listening to it.

Very, very clean install!


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

I worked for a guy who wanted to make speakers out of Corian. That stuff is easy to work with, can be heated up and bent in the same way as acrylic and you can make it where you don't see any seams. 

Nice work by the way, doesn't that arm rest get crazy hot in the summer?

Juan


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Fran82 said:


> I think it's granite, but same thoughts. How does that armrest feel?
> Where in SC? Nice truck.


Where you at in SC?

Granite Hot! Remote start and a/c sometimes a cd case under my arm helps.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

sr20det510 said:


> WOW!
> 
> I love this setup! Ever since I saw this setup over on the Zapco forums I have hoped of one day listening to it.
> 
> Very, very clean install!



Thanks, it's always open for a demo, come out to any of the big shows and have a listen.


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

Any build pics? My truck has the exact same interior and I'm always looking for new ideas.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Damn, now I have to find a reason to go to SC.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

good reason to come to Spring Break


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm working on being at spring break. If so I am ordering my e-ticket now


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

ca90ss said:


> Any build pics? My truck has the exact same interior and I'm always looking for new ideas.


Send me an e mail address.


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

BigRed said:


> I'm working on being at spring break. If so I am ordering my e-ticket now


Right on man.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice. I still can't wait to hear it. Everyone says your truck is one of the best out there. Hope to see you around maybe later in the year and listen to it. 

Good luck this year.


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

gorgeous, just gorgeous


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

She's a good sounding truck...I like listening to it. One of my new found favorites over the years.


----------



## Mike Hall (Jun 30, 2006)

I was just thinking about building a mold and making a concrete sub enclosure.  I remember people building SPL car enclosures with concrete so why not a SQ car too.  I might even make molds of my kicks and cast them in concrete as well. 

Mike


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

Can I have your Kicks? I need a set like that. LOL

Wonderful work. Did you use the Granite for desity/resonance purposes? Do you notice any difference to pure MDF?

I would love to hear it some day. Looks like I need to make a trip through Atlanta up to SC.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

Thank you matt for going into detail. I've been calling some granite places, its tough to find a place that will give me the time of day after I show them a photo of a baffle and ask them to cut that for me! But I will keep trying.

About the concrete:

http://www.simetric.co.uk/si_materials.htm

I was considering the same route. But concrete has some distinct disadvantages. major one being inferior density compared to two alternatives, one being granite. Castability is nice, but often a major benefit to workability is to be able to mold it like clay. Thus, the true advantaged material is mortar. 150% the density of cement alone, and it can be applied to vertical surfaces and stay in place. Unlike cement.

If I ever find someone to make my baffles, they will be mortared into place.

By the way, note how mortar is only 10% less dense than granite. Great candidate material!


----------



## werner406 (Jan 8, 2008)

I love it !  
granit, what a good innovative idea ! and it looks great too !


the only thing in my taste is the RED carpet !! I would love it in black, but that just a matter of taste  

those trucks really have plenty of space for speakers, it's great


----------



## werner406 (Jan 8, 2008)

has the sub-box 1 or 2 jl's ???


----------



## GeoffB (Feb 3, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Fran82 (Jul 30, 2007)

Matt R said:


> Where you at in SC?
> 
> Granite Hot! Remote start and a/c sometimes a cd case under my arm helps.


I'm in Lexington, down near Columbia. I'd love to see it sometime, but realistically probably won't happen. There was a guy who competed and won quite a bit with a 454 SS like yours back in the 90s. He used to frequent the shop I worked at up in NH. Forget his name, but I think he did similar kicks in his. Definitely seems to work in that truck.
I like the simplicity and clean work.


----------



## loddie (Jun 23, 2006)

Matt that's for sharing pics and fabrication techniques . It's nice to see pics of the great systems we read so much about on the forums.


----------



## hallertau2000 (Feb 25, 2007)

Question?

Is that an acoustic ceiling tile your using for a dashmat?
If so is this for reflection off the glass?


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah, the granite makes a big difference. I had ajudge get out of my truck one time and ask where my sub is. I told him he had his clipboard on it the whole time. It just doesn't vibrate.

There are two 10's, Original w3's

I tried a black floor mat and it didn't look good at all. So keeping it the factory colors was the way to go. 

Matt


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

hallertau2000 said:


> Question?
> 
> Is that an acoustic ceiling tile your using for a dashmat?
> If so is this for reflection off the glass?


Yes and yes, its an Armstrong compressed fiberglass.

Whiterabbit, if you want to send a template I can get a price for you.

Matt


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

I had the honor to listen to this truck at MECA finals this year.
Let me tell you guys, this truck kicks some serious arse.
It sounds amazing and it can get LOUD. And I mean REALLY LOUD. 
Matt put some Blue Man Group in there and you could feel the drums putting your ideas in the right place.  
If you are ever near that truck, YOU HAVE TO LISTEN TO IT. 
And Matt, it's great to have you arrround here.


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

A little bird told me that we may be graced with your presence at the BBQ this year.


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

Mr Marv said:


> A little bird told me that we may be graced with your presence at the BBQ this year.


That would be amazing! Imagine if all of SouthEast represented out in the Westcoast!


----------



## Mr Burns (Sep 9, 2007)

That looks amazing, very well thought out. How did you select the tweeter position, I mean what advantages does that arrangement have over the other positions you tried out? I wish I was close enough to hear your truck. Very nice work.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

<-knows a guy who has about an inch of lead filled (about 40 pounds in each side) motar in the floor of his car for that very reason.



Whiterabbit said:


> By the way, note how mortar is only 10% less dense than granite. Great candidate material!


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks Doitor

Yeah Marv, I heard that too Is that date the same as the Deep South Nationals?

The tweeter position was chosen based on trying to get the first reflections as close to the speaker as possible. (ideally you would want it as far away as possible but that is impossible in most cars) The delay time of the first reflection is minimized and a more coherent image can be realized, IMO.

Matt


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

Matt R said:


> Thanks Doitor
> 
> Yeah Marv, I heard that too Is that date the same as the Deep South Nationals?
> 
> ...


Ah crap, I just checked and it is the same day! . I'll check the schedule of events around here and see about moving it into July since there are others that may not be able to make it on that date as well.

Almost forgot, if you talk to that ever elusive Randy  please ask him to give me a call. If he's interested in coming I may be able to help him out as well.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

I take it 1 ten is firing forward, and the other towards the rear. Are they wired in phase?


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Damn Jay, 40lb's each, your gonna have to bring it when you come. Maybe a little tune session.

Cool Marv, I'm really loking forward to your event, if I can make the one in MS that would be cool too. Oh, and I'll talk to Randy.

Matt


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

89grand said:


> I take it 1 ten is firing forward, and the other towards the rear. Are they wired in phase?



Yes and yes


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

It was like that the last time I was down. Saving money for new carpet and getting the seats redone...not too much different looking inside the car except ibehind the seats where the Zapcos ae going.

There's about 2/3rds of a bag of motar and about 40 pounds of lead shot mixed into that in each floor board.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

thehatedguy said:


> <-knows a guy who has about an inch of lead filled (about 40 pounds in each side) motar in the floor of his car for that very reason.


good gravy thats also exactly what I was thinking. Todays project was actually to go to the gun store and buy the 25# bag of lead shot. Can hit Home Depot on the way home for mortar. I figure 12 pounds of lead plus mortar would be PLENTY for my needs on top of baffle weights. just for kick panels though. cant imagine the floorboard! 

my quest for a granite fabricator is coming up short though. I've asked three places for quotes, and tried cutting my own. an hour later and 1/8th of one baffle later, I decided I wanted help!

I wanted a material that he a sky's-the-limit elastic modulus as the baffle itself, and may have to settle for old bendable MDF. took less time to make two baffles than 1/8th of one in granite.  Only thing I can work with is sandstone and its just SO brittle!


----------



## Mr Burns (Sep 9, 2007)

Matt R said:


> Thanks Doitor
> 
> Yeah Marv, I heard that too Is that date the same as the Deep South Nationals?
> 
> ...


Thank's for the explanation. That's very interesting. Have you ever experimented with wave guides?


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Mr Burns said:


> Thank's for the explanation. That's very interesting. Have you ever experimented with wave guides?


The wave guide man is two posts up, the hated guy. I've played with some different mounting techniques but not really wave guides.

Matt


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Horns will work in those trucks, but the blower motor makes the passenger side a bit more special when it comes to mounting the bodies.


----------



## coffee_junkee (Jul 13, 2006)

Beautiful truck! 

It's modified with such class and attention to details.

Miss my 91 even more now..


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

Making me want a truck now. I would love kicks like that. I am trying to figure out how to get kicks like that into my Lexus. I would love kicks like Randys.

White (Jeff right?) I was thinking about using 2" thick marble for a volume knob and front plate of an amplifier. I was told that my dad's business parter has the means to cut/polish it. I can ask if he can do granite as well. Would you be interested in that?


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

winslow, since we are on the subject. I was able to obtain the items I was looking for, and I am hoping for some tips or tribal knowledge you may have and can pass on. Especially in particular, shot to mortar ratios that worked well (or more importantly shot to mortar ratios that _didn't_ work well!) and experienced pot time of the shot/mortar slurry. Any other input or experienced unexpected outcomes would be appreciated as well.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

coffee_junkee said:


> Beautiful truck!
> 
> It's modified with such class and attention to details.
> 
> Miss my 91 even more now..


Thanks man, nice comments.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Whiterabbit said:


> winslow, since we are on the subject. I was able to obtain the items I was looking for, and I am hoping for some tips or tribal knowledge you may have and can pass on. Especially in particular, shot to mortar ratios that worked well (or more importantly shot to mortar ratios that _didn't_ work well!) and experienced pot time of the shot/mortar slurry. Any other input or experienced unexpected outcomes would be appreciated as well.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Steve


I think the important part would be holding it together, it would tend to want to crack. I would put fiberglass strands in the mixture like they do concrete to try to prevent cracking. 

Matt


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

awsome...I love it.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

im surprised. mortar tends to crack? lose adhesion with stone? Isnt that against the point of mortar?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I had to use an impact chisel to cut the mortar that had gone past where I was making the kickpanels and pry it out. It stuck to the metal pretty well.

I don't have any formulas for lead to mortar ratio...I just used all the lead that I could afford.


----------



## CMR22 (Feb 10, 2007)

Matt R said:


> Yeah, the granite makes a big difference. I had ajudge get out of my truck one time and ask where my sub is. I told him he had his clipboard on it the whole time. It just doesn't vibrate.
> 
> There are two 10's, Original w3's
> 
> ...


First, I've always loved your install. I can only imagine how great it sounds. 

Second, can you tell me more about the center console? Is just the top granite or the entire thing? If it is just the top and the rest is MDF/fiberglass, is the granite decoupled from the rest of the enclosure? Also, is it secured to the truck using the stock mounting points? I guess what I am getting at is I have a center console in my truck that vibrates to the point that its easy to locate the sub even using tons of bracing and 1" MDF and I would love to make the tactile issues disappear. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

You have me dream hot rod. And almost my dream stereo!


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

If you use mortar in a thin application like adhering stone it is usually fine. If you use it in thick areas in a high vibration situation is what I am reffering to. It's the same concept as concrete companies adding glass fibers to concrete. To stand the test of time, that would be cheap insurance. Just a thought though.

The sub enclosure is 3/4 mdf, internally braced with a 49lb stone on top. It is bolted to the floor with 6 - 3/8" bolts not using the factory mounting locations. The mass and non resonant properties of the granite keep the tactile energy transfer to a minimum. You can't tell where the sub is located.

Matt


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

your truck gives me a boner.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Interested how the T/A on your sub worked out on the P9. It's way closer to you than any other driver, right?? 

It's hard to tell from the pics, but the axis line of your tweeters and midbasses seems to be pretty close to parallel?

Glad to finally see some down and dirty pics of your truck, man!


----------



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

very impressive install matt, looks amazing...


----------



## haibane (Sep 29, 2005)

Where are the pics of the van?


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

The van isn't as nice as the truck but I may post the van up soon.

Matt


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Matt R said:


> The wave guide man is two posts up, the hated guy. I've played with some different mounting techniques but not really wave guides.
> 
> Matt


Doesn't the interface between windscreen, dash, and a-pillar act as a crude waveguide for the tweeters?

Also, you mention the mids are mounted next to the tweets in the factory location. Bold move. I can't see them, but, I assume they are firing straight up at the windscreen. Aren't the reflections a killer to deal with? 

Just trying to educate myself, thanks...

Ge0


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

I guess the way I see it is you have two choices. Either you mount the speaker as far away from any reflective surface as possible like a home stereo setup, or you mount them as close as possible to minimize the distance to the first reflection. 

The further away the first reflection is from the source, the more delay time it will have. When the original wave and the reflected wave both meet at your ears they will be more out of time. That would be much harder to get a focused coherant image. 

When the first reflection is very close to the source the arrival time of both are very close which makes for a more coherant and focused image.

The same principal applies to the mid, get it as close to the first reflective surface as it can be and as close to the tweeter as well.

When I think of a wave guide, I think of a throat with some sort of horn, or funnel. 

I guess I just see it as using the reflections instead of fighting them.

Matt


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

Arc said:


> White (Jeff right?) I was thinking about using 2" thick marble for a volume knob and front plate of an amplifier. I was told that my dad's business parter has the means to cut/polish it. I can ask if he can do granite as well. Would you be interested in that?


Just saw this post. I tried marble but I didnt like it either. It was brittle not when a completed piece, but brittle under the knife. drillbits tended to crack the piece, and sections of my baffle broke off while I was cutting the circles themselves. pass.

if he could do all the work thats great, but if I had to notch the baffle myself for mounting holes or for terminal clearance, I'd break that pretty piece of marble so fast.

no, marble is definitely an unsuitable material, almost as unsuitable as sandstone. (I have to admit though, sandstone took woodglue REALLY well!)

Granite is really the superior material, for all its material properties.


----------



## Ace (Jan 29, 2008)

hey man trucks lookin great look for a new build log by me too!


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

Whiterabbit said:


> Just saw this post. I tried marble but I didnt like it either. It was brittle not when a completed piece, but brittle under the knife. drillbits tended to crack the piece, and sections of my baffle broke off while I was cutting the circles themselves. pass.
> 
> if he could do all the work thats great, but if I had to notch the baffle myself for mounting holes or for terminal clearance, I'd break that pretty piece of marble so fast.
> 
> ...


Look at Corian (or some of the similar engineered stuff under other names (I think LG makes some? or Samsung?.... I forget, one of the big Korean companies who also happens to make stuff (heck, GE owns (owned) the name Plexiglass I think because they made the stuff)).

Juan


----------



## MuTT (Apr 4, 2007)

I looked into granite, went with Corian, I dont think Corian has near the density or granite though  



OldOneEye said:


> Look at Corian (or some of the similar engineered stuff under other names (I think LG makes some? or Samsung?.... I forget, one of the big Korean companies who also happens to make stuff (heck, GE owns (owned) the name Plexiglass I think because they made the stuff)).
> 
> Juan


----------



## Fozz (Dec 16, 2005)

Hey Matt. Send some build pics my way. I tried to fit the Rev 7" in my kicks but the motor was a little big. 

The truck sound aswome for those that have not heard it. And it's always open to those interested, which shows you what kind of guy Matt is. Stand up guy for sure!


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

I tried to email some out and had problems with it so here are some build pics


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

MuTT said:


> I looked into granite, went with Corian, I dont think Corian has near the density or granite though


granite is 30-40% more dense. 1.5 compared to 2.5 g/cm3


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

Whiterabbit said:


> granite is 30-40% more dense. 1.5 compared to 2.5 g/cm3


But if you can work it with "regular" tools, than can't you just compensate by making it thicker?

Juan


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Mmm... AP vent


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Matt R said:


> When the first reflection is very close to the source the arrival time of both are very close which makes for a more coherant and focused image.
> 
> The same principal applies to the mid, get it as close to the first reflective surface as it can be and as close to the tweeter as well.
> 
> ...


I'm no acoustical engineer, but what you said makes perfect sense.

I don't know if you are getting sick of answering questions by now, but...

Questions #1: How do you determine if reflections are close or far away? By ear or do you measure somehow? I'm facing this battle now. Only my approach will be to try and absorb/prevent major reflections near my drivers mounting location vs use them. Depending on my success, it may turn into using them as you did. 

Question #2: How did you mold that carpet so nice around the granite baffle? Looks damn near factory finish!

Ge0


----------



## SPEEDBUILT (Jan 21, 2008)

There is a product called "richlite" made in Tacoma, WA that is used for counter tops, boats, and the 747. It is strong like granite, yet 1/3 to 1/2 the cost. Plus it is environmentally friendly.

Got this off their website: Richlite® Industrial Composites combine many of the positive aspects of wood, metal, and plastic. Originally designed for use in the production of the Boeing 747, Richlite® industrial material is hard, yet easy to machine, has a high strength to weight ratio, and is chemically and thermally stable.
www.richlite.com


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice!!!! complements from downundah!

ps, watching with great interest. Lots of great stuff on this thread.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

OldOneEye said:


> But if you can work it with "regular" tools, than can't you just compensate by making it thicker?
> 
> Juan


Absolutely. Just like I could make an MDF baffle four inches thick!

Materials Selection for Mechanical Design demands a candidate material or group of candidate materials are superior based on properties unrelated to mechanical properties such as shape.


----------



## Fozz (Dec 16, 2005)

Matt.

Are you using the Scan flow resistor? Are you required to "tune" it like other AP systems? What type of protection from rain did you have to use?


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Ge0 said:


> I'm no acoustical engineer, but what you said makes perfect sense.
> 
> I don't know if you are getting sick of answering questions by now, but...
> 
> ...



The way I see it is any speaker in the kick should be installed with as much absorbtion material around it as possible. If you think about it the sound has to travel much further, maybe twice as far before it reaches your ears and about halfd that distance is under the dash, next to door panels, across your legs, around the steering wheel, ect. By the time the sound reaches your ears it has already bounced off of every surface on the way and each surface makes for a different distance to your ears. That means several different reflections all with different delay times. Ideally I think kick mounted speakers should be surrounded by as much absorbtion material as physically possible.

The carpet is non backed and very pliable. The factory integrated look was very important to me. I wanted it to look like an upgrade that Chevrolet might offer and not just an audio system put into a truck.

Matt


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

syd-monster said:


> Nice!!!! complements from downundah!
> 
> ps, watching with great interest. Lots of great stuff on this thread.



Thanks man, much appreciated.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Fozz said:


> Matt.
> 
> Are you using the Scan flow resistor? Are you required to "tune" it like other AP systems? What type of protection from rain did you have to use?


Yeah John, the vent in the firewall is adjustable, mine sounded good right out of the box so I didn't add or remove any material.

I built a shroud over the vent that coveres three sides and allows it to breathe through the bottom. The pic is with the inner fender removed. Bad shadow though.


----------



## haibane (Sep 29, 2005)

Matt you coming to any shows in the georgia area any time soon? I need to make an effort to hear your vehicles again. Seems like there is always a line.


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

Very nice. I like the granite. Original. Clean install.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Andy, that was the truck I was trying to get up to your show this past summer.


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> Andy, that was the truck I was trying to get up to your show this past summer.


Cool...........maybe this year?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

You doing another show?


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> You doing another show?


Yeah..........just havent planned it out yet. lol. Need to do something special this year..........and better organized.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Sweet! I'll get to work on my POS then!


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

CCSS said:


> Very nice. I like the granite. Original. Clean install.


Thanks man, hopefully I can make it. Looks like there's going to be a good bit of traveling this year with the top 30 round style money shows.

Matt


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

DUDE your install is top notch. I love the kicks!


But I have to criticize one thing,your pictures suck! Work on that lighting, seems like you are using a decent camera but its your flash thats killing you. (sorry if it has already been brought up, but its a petpeeve)


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

Sorry If it has been mentioned but I am in a rush...

Did you make teh AP vents yourself or did you buy a premade set? If so what brand? THanks


----------



## s2groove (May 18, 2007)

Matt, are you going to a MECA event this year where you'll show off the van. It's like bigfoot. everyone talks about it but very few people have seen it.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Arc said:


> Sorry If it has been mentioned but I am in a rush...
> 
> Did you make teh AP vents yourself or did you buy a premade set? If so what brand? THanks


My guess would be they are the Scan Speak Vario Vents...

Dynaudio makes some that are pretty similar, too.


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

kevin k. said:


> My guess would be they are the Scan Speak Vario Vents...
> 
> Dynaudio makes some that are pretty similar, too.


Thanks I thought that is what they were.

I am reading through Steve Head's AP tips over on ECA, is there anything you could add about what you did Matt?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I drove it home from IASCA Finals this year.

Needs a slight alignment  



s2groove said:


> Matt, are you going to a MECA event this year where you'll show off the van. It's like bigfoot. everyone talks about it but very few people have seen it.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Arc said:


> Thanks I thought that is what they were.
> 
> I am reading through Steve Head's AP tips over on ECA, is there anything you could add about what you did Matt?



Yeah, sorry I havent been around. They are Scan vents. The biggest key is to make a solid sealed enclosure first, don't skimp because your going to vent it anyway. It needs to be very controlled. You can also take these vents apart very easy and remove or add fiberglass material until you get the response your looking for. Steves tutorial is great, take all his advice.

Matt


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> I drove it home from IASCA Finals this year.
> 
> Needs a slight alignment



It needs ball joints and then an alignment. 

What up Andy, I really don't know where I'll have it. Its kinda hard to leave the truck at home. I will be driving it to and from the Elite show because it's local. We are also doing some shows at Joe's shop this year and the van may get driven to some of those. I don't think it'll be entering cause I'll probobly be judging but it'll be around. It needs a tad bit more tuning, I've changed some things and havent put alot of time into it since.

Matt


----------



## rufus (Jan 31, 2008)

Cool look


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

I found out yesterday that I will be in the same class as Matt R's truck and be competing against him.....oh god  Just because I cut some metal in my doors from the previous install... I am friggin dead. Thanks Matt.


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

cute


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> I found out yesterday that I will be in the same class as Matt R's truck and be competing against him.....oh god  Just because I cut some metal in my doors from the previous install... I am friggin dead. Thanks Matt.


Man, your out in CA, you gonna come out here and compete in MECA? How are you figuring your class? Are you a pro or sponsored (free gear) in any way or work in a shop? You can cut up to 1/2" of sheetmetal all the way around the hole and still be in modified.

Matt


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

knowing diyma he probably had a 4 inch hole and cut it to fit a 10" speaker


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Whiterabbit said:


> knowing diyma he probably had a 4 inch hole and cut it to fit a 10" speaker




 funny as hell


----------



## Wayneo (Feb 3, 2008)

Yo Matt what's up. If you guys get a chance Matt's truck is worth a listen, probally one of the best out there.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

WayneO, what up man!


----------



## Sex Cells (Jul 21, 2007)

This is one of my favorite installs. I would love to do something like this in my tahoe. I might be asking you some questions in the future if thats alright


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Right on, thanks!


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

This weekend I think I am drilling some 4" holes in the firewall/floor board.

Any tips on that?


----------



## Sex Cells (Jul 21, 2007)

Arc said:


> This weekend I think I am drilling some 4" holes in the firewall/floor board.
> 
> Any tips on that?


Doing a buildlog?


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Arc said:


> This weekend I think I am drilling some 4" holes in the firewall/floor board.
> 
> Any tips on that?


Just go for it, use the right size hole saw and it should be perfect size and tight.

Matt


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

Matt R said:


> Just go for it, use the right size hole saw and it should be perfect size and tight.
> 
> Matt


I think I am going to make my own via Steve's methods. Is there a benefit of going through the firewall over the floor? I think the floor would be easier?


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

Sex Cells said:


> Doing a buildlog?


Absolutely!! I can't wait to drill some holes. I will make my own thread at the end of the week instead of clutter up this one.

Sorry Matt. I will ask any further questions in a new thread. Thanks for your help and showing us your truck. It surely is beautiful.


----------



## Sex Cells (Jul 21, 2007)

Matt R said:


> If you use mortar in a thin application like adhering stone it is usually fine. If you use it in thick areas in a high vibration situation is what I am reffering to. It's the same concept as concrete companies adding glass fibers to concrete. To stand the test of time, that would be cheap insurance. Just a thought though.
> 
> The sub enclosure is 3/4 mdf, internally braced with a 49lb stone on top. It is bolted to the floor with 6 - 3/8" bolts not using the factory mounting locations. The mass and non resonant properties of the granite keep the tactile energy transfer to a minimum. You can't tell where the sub is located.
> 
> Matt


The best bet would be to use a metal mesh with the mortar to give it more strength. I believe anyway. Not to bring up an old part of the thread, or beat a dead horse... but this is something i am considering.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Arc said:


> I think I am going to make my own via Steve's methods. Is there a benefit of going through the firewall over the floor? I think the floor would be easier?



Shielding the enclosure from water is very important. Probobly easier to do on a vertical surface but i'm sure you can build a shroud that is open towards the back of the vent and keeps the water out.

Matt


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

Matt R said:


> Shielding the enclosure from water is very important. Probobly easier to do on a vertical surface but i'm sure you can build a shroud that is open towards the back of the vent and keeps the water out.
> 
> Matt


Yea thats my plan.

How did you do your carpet? Did you just get replacement carpet and lay it down? How is it secured?


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

It's unbacked carpet that comes in 64" (or so) widths. It's glued down, extra care had to be taken to make sure the padding was very smooth because the carpet would take whatever shape is under it.

Matt


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

i remember that truck. good job matt!


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Not sure! Did I tell you I love your truck!?


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah, thanks man. 

Have I mentioned I'm in love with the pic under Jennie's #.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

Matt, my granite guy just came back telling me he couldnt cut my baffles, they kept cracking. Suggested water jet cutting at a cost of $175 a part, out of my budget.

Do you know if your baffles were water jet cut or not?


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

Could laser cutting machines do it??

I got a buddy....


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

No, they weren't cut on a water jet machine. The outer shape was cut buy hand with a diamond blade grinder. The inner hole was cut with the largest diamond hole saw and then trimmed to the proper size with a diamond router type bit that had a trace bearing. We used a template, just like you would with a wood trace bit on a router.

It was very labor intensive so comparatively the cost of the water jet doesn't sound too much higher. If I recall right, my buddy quoted another friend of mine 300 - 400 for two baffles for 8" dyn's.

Matt


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

Thanks for the input. I had a discussion with a fellow engineer and we agreed that a similar candidate material existed. Soapstone. Looking for a sample I can play with now to determine suitability. I've got high hopes it'll work well.


----------



## paintrodsey (Nov 15, 2006)

Are the mids in the dash angled, or do they sit flat like the factory speakers. Are they in enclosures? Btw, nice, great install.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks man, they are sealed fiberglass enclosures. Aimed flat like the stock speaker.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I just purchased a 91 chevy reg cab. It is going to be my work on truck. I have always wanted one and now I will start. I think this one will be a very long project.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Cool man, it took me about two and a half years to get mine to the point it's at now. Now the hard part is keeping the black paint clean, it never happens.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

thanks Matt, you got me going on midbass's in the firewall


----------



## sleepybrown (Jun 23, 2007)

Matt...

would you happen to have any build pics of how your tweeters are mounted? 

J


----------



## excelerater (May 23, 2005)

I would think the MSD box would give off RF noise being so close to your power wire/fuse


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Negative. That truck is pitch black silent.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

What up Julian? The factory grill was moded with abs and fiberglass and then the cavity was filled with paste damping material.

I guess we're gonna see your car out on the scene this year?

Matt


----------



## sleepybrown (Jun 23, 2007)

Matt R said:


> What up Julian? The factory grill was moded with abs and fiberglass and then the cavity was filled with paste damping material.
> 
> I guess we're gonna see your car out on the scene this year?
> 
> Matt


I am trying to get Maxine finished by SBNs. I have to say that it has been cool getting a chance to check out some "behind the scenes" pics of your truck man! Do you still plan to host some shows in your area? 

I remember reading in an earlier post where you were talking about your tweeter placement...



Matt R said:


> The tweeter position was chosen based on trying to get the first reflections as close to the speaker as possible. (ideally you would want it as far away as possible but that is impossible in most cars) The delay time of the first reflection is minimized and a more coherent image can be realized, IMO.
> 
> Matt


...was there a methodical way that you came up with this final tweeter location or did you just use your ears? Are the tweeters angled toward the opposite side window? 

J


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

I just tried to angle them paralell to the windshield and angled in some, not quite to the mirror though.

We have set some dates and we're going to do three shows plus ESN. Once Steve ok's the dates I'll post 'em up. Hope you can make it. we got one every other month starting in April with a state finals in October.

Matt


----------



## Hawksfan (Feb 14, 2008)

Slick install man.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

I may have missed the construction information, or forgotten, but how did you secure the kickpanel baffles?


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

i was curious matt, if you had an extended cab how much do you thinkwould that have improved things for you?what acoustic options besides seat positioning would you have?


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

The baffles are attached with laminating resin.

If I had an extracab, the seats would be the biggest thing to be able to position them wherever in a bigger space. It also depends what type of class your going for. If I were going to compete in a two seat class, I would definately go for mids and midbass in the kicks and prolly keep the tweet in the same location. Maybe even go to a large format tweet if the 4" wasn't on the dash. I would still try to keep the sub up front but maybe down firing or forward firing. I'd prolly add a little more power too, to fill the bigger space.

Matt


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Matt...you doing Casper this year or will SBN be you're first show?


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

SBN I guess. I'd like to do more but I've been real busy lately. I guess we'll be in the same class this year in IASCA. 

Matt


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Reviving this thread to ask a question.

Matt, did you ever try a two way setup in your truck? I have to figure that with the 18w's mounted were they are (no more than 30deg off axis) that this could be pulled off.

I do understand what you said in the past about keeping early reflections as close to the original wavefront as possible. Would playing the 18W's up into a higher range throw that theory out the window?

Just curious

Ge0


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

I have tried to leave the 4" out and I really didn't like it. The 7" just doesn't seem to be able to articulate like the 4", IMO. I'm just a fan of smaller midrange drivers for upper midrange.

My theory on reflections is either, keep the driver as close to or as far away from the reflective surfaces. In the kick I like to use lots of absorbtion materials, floor mats, under dash, door panels, ect.

Matt


----------



## paintrodsey (Nov 15, 2006)

Did you ever try mounting your tweeters in the A-pillars. What made you go with the tweeters on the factory grills?


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

I love this truck.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

looks like he never updated his thread with newer pictures.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow. That's some amazing work.


Any pictures of the mids/tweeters and how the dash is without the (what I guess is) cloth over it?


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Wow. That's some amazing work.
> 
> 
> Any pictures of the mids/tweeters and how the dash is without the (what I guess is) cloth over it?



you can open the hood to get a better picture..... they are in the motor compartment


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Really? 

I know Matt doesn't get on here much, so maybe you can answer for him... did he do this install himself? 
Do you happen to have pictures of the speakers' location? I'd really love to see what he did here. I've been talking with him back and forth about his floorpods a bit.


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

all of it was built by himself in 3 1/2 months... 
speaker locations are somewhat a secret he wants to keep... if you ask him he may hook a brotha up




bikinpunk said:


> Really?
> 
> I know Matt doesn't get on here much, so maybe you can answer for him... did he do this install himself?
> Do you happen to have pictures of the speakers' location? I'd really love to see what he did here. I've been talking with him back and forth about his floorpods a bit.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

the other hated guy said:


> all of it was built by himself in 3 1/2 months...
> speaker locations are somewhat a secret he wants to keep... if you ask him he may hook a brotha up


Gotcha’. I’ll leave it alone, then. Maybe I can get to see it in Nashville this year if he makes it.

Thanks.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

I like what I'm seeing. But, like others, I want to see what's behind that grill cloth


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

the other hated guy said:


> you can open the hood to get a better picture..... they are in the motor compartment


Wholly path lengths Bat Man!!! I'll betcha there are some wave gruides hidden under those grills. Matt really took his truck to the next level. I'll also betcha this is not a daily driver .

Ge0


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

Ge0 said:


> Wholly path lengths Bat Man!!! I'll betcha there are some wave gruides hidden under those grills. Matt really took his truck to the next level. I'll also betcha this is not a daily driver .
> 
> Ge0



no wave guides... tried it and got major freq spikes that he couldn't get rid of... and it's a daily driver..... he drove it all the way to tulsa to the show pictured above


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

absolutely amazing inside and out.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Hey, thanks for the nice comments. 

I like to tell people the speakers are somewhere between the grills and the headlights. 

Now it's time to make it sound good. Lots of tuning ahead.

Matt


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for coming back Matt! Your truck still killer! Awesome work! But then again you kinda had to, to try and better what you had before, no?


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

what headunit are you using now Matt? I saw it was an alpine at ESN this year. Are you using the H701 or the other processor I can't remember I think something 900:blush:


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

all newer F1 stuff



Coheednme13 said:


> what headunit are you using now Matt? I saw it was an alpine at ESN this year. Are you using the H701 or the other processor I can't remember I think something 900:blush:


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks Syd. Yeah, I figured to try and stay on top I needed to step it up some. My install was about 4 years old and needed a new feel. 

The 9990 is the model # of the F1 head unit.

Matt


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

that truck is too nice for a daily driver!!!


----------



## SQrules (May 25, 2007)

Matt R said:


> Thanks Syd. Yeah, I figured to try and stay on top I needed to step it up some. My install was about 4 years old and needed a new feel.
> 
> The 9990 is the model # of the F1 head unit.
> 
> Matt


I am going to have to save this post for prosperity.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

SQrules said:


> I am going to have to save this post for prosperity.


Although your version kinda works because of the cost of the gear referenced, I think you meant to say "posterity"...


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

i was really amazed how the Scans sound. They sounded very REAL. That rock falling track(i think it was a rockfalling track?) was wild. It felt like the rocks were falling right onto the floor from/through the windshield. I almost shat bricks when Randy demoed Matts truck for me.


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

Thath pioneer deck is sick , super clean . does its SQ is awesome as it looks?


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

I love the dash. Symmetrical, clean, upholstered and not fiberglassed and shiny like a hot tub.


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

khanhfat said:


> Thath pioneer deck is sick , super clean . does its SQ is awesome as it looks?


 Sorry to but in my friend, but the h/u is a Alpine F1...

















unless ofcourse your just kidding an pulling our legs,... in that case i fell for it .


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

He had a pioneer p9 at the beginning of the thread. I asked matt in person why he went with the 9990, he said main reason was xover flexibility and he got it for a price he couldn't refuse(he had a big smiling grin when he said that lol).


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

syd-monster said:


> Sorry to but in my friend, but the h/u is a Alpine F1...
> 
> 
> 
> unless ofcourse your just kidding an pulling our legs,... in that case i fell for it .


The original install used the P9 so he may have only looked at the original install pics then posted.

Funny thing is that both answers are right depending on which install we are talking about. 

Matt what did you do with the P9 thats what I want to know?


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

Genxx said:


> Matt what did you do with the P9 thats what I want to know?


Matt doesn't sell audio equipment that is what he was quoted saying at the Atlanta CAN show


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

it's the truth...lol.... he has a mighty fine collection



Coheednme13 said:


> Matt doesn't sell audio equipment that is what he was quoted saying at the Atlanta CAN show


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

As good as the Randy Collection.LOL

I wouldn't sell it either, if I had one in mint condition.


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

only thing left is a few odd's and ends and what is going into my car.... life has forced me to get rid of some of the neatest pieces I could ever want 



Genxx said:


> As good as the Randy Collection.LOL


----------



## DaleCarter (Jan 3, 2008)

granite center console ftw


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

I own 3 P9's, two of them are out on loan and the other is in my work van. I love the P9's, the F1 just has a few more features xover, phase, dvd, ect.
The F1 seems to be doing the detail a little better too so I'll prolly stick with it.

A good friend of mine is going to get one of my P9's for his competition system which should be competing next year.

Thanks for the nice comments about the truck guys.

Matt


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

I would like to find a P9 one day so if anyone wants to donate one let me know.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I have one here...well, P9 deck and P70x processor. It may have to go in the car if I don't ever get my DSP6 back.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

I really wished Pioneer had released the Euro version of the P9 here in the US. It was a really cool black color, would have blended perfect with my dash.


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

so guys give me some suggestions for sq decks I currently have a Premier prs800 but I don't know about using it with an external processor. I'm worried about noise. Thinking about something with an optical like a DEX-p9 or something alpine. You guys give me some ideas. What alpine decks are considered to be "sq" source units?


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Giving this thread a bump.
Wondering what Matt has been up to, if the truck has changed at all? etc...
Still lorv this install.
Matt!!! Please update us mate!


----------



## kota_sounds (Apr 21, 2008)

where are you at in SC? id love to come take a listen if i could


----------



## whoever (Nov 21, 2008)

Matt how do you like the Cquenze drivers? what if any improvement do you notice over the Scan's?


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

I'd still like to see what's hidden behind those dash grills


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

What's up guys, sorry I havent checked back in a while. 

I'm up in the greenville area. We're puttin on about 6 shows this year, one this weekend. Check the MECA event schedule, I'll have my truck at the shows. I'll be judging so not competing with it but I will be giving some demoes. 


What up Syd, no big changes to talk about. The truck took Best Of Show at MECA finals so it did well with the new set up. The truck is the best it has been since the dash rebuild but I still think it can be better. I have some other changes in mind but not in the near future. 

I'm working on some other cars that should hopefully be on the competition scene this year. I'll post pics once the builds are done.

Thanks for the interest, Matt


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Matt R said:


> What up Syd, no big changes to talk about. The truck took Best Of Show at MECA finals so it did well with the new set up. The truck is the best it has been since the dash rebuild but I still think it can be better. I have some other changes in mind but not in the near future.
> I'm working on some other cars that should hopefully be on the competition scene this year. I'll post pics once the builds are done.
> 
> Thanks for the interest, Matt


Cool, thanks for the update Matt!, yeah please do post up pics of the other vehicles.
Truck is definately worthy of MECA best of, so, congratulations. Cars/trucks don't just become best of overnight. So well done on that front mate.

Keep us updated.


----------



## Lars Ulriched (Oct 31, 2009)

All the pictures seems to be gone....


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

YouTube - Matts Truck USACi SQ Tulsa

hear it !


----------



## Lars Ulriched (Oct 31, 2009)

Oliver said:


> YouTube - Matts Truck USACi SQ Tulsa
> 
> hear it !


Thanks M8...that so nice of u...


----------



## timmay77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Interesting build, all of that custom work and you still have the stock steering wheel? That thing has to GO......

Nice work.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

timmay77 said:


> Interesting build, all of that custom work and you still have the stock steering wheel? That thing has to GO......
> 
> Nice work.


Na man, only SS models came with that wheel and seats.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

timmay77,

Matt some dudes just like =[ shaved , dropped, pimp my rides]


----------



## rape_ape (Sep 22, 2010)

pics got moved or deleted!! woe is meeeee!!! (i wanna see em )


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

rape_ape said:


> pics got moved or deleted!! woe is meeeee!!! (i wanna see em )


Me too. Is there any chance of getting those pics reposted, maybe to a different image host?


----------



## mrfreeze (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

mrfreeze said:


>


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

There are some pics on page 7 but they're not the most up to date. There have been several changes over the years of coarse.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## necrophidious (Aug 14, 2007)

Matt was nice enough to let me hear it a few years back at SBN. Absolutely unbeliveable. Completely redefined my understanding of what is possible to achieve in mobile audio. I really can't put into words how good it sounds - you have to hear it person. Pure sonic nirvana.


----------



## blueatlanta (Feb 10, 2011)

lol just had to post this:


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

whoa... thanks Matt! sneaky recent shots!


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

I recovered some pics from an old hard drive I found, thought I lost em to lightening.

Here is the dash build.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

I made the grills out of 1/4" brake line. Welded them together and wraped steel mesh and welded it to the brake line frame.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Absolutely amazing!

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. 
Between you, Kirk, Steve, Todd and Scott it seems all the top competitors are revealing their installs. Really cool to see that. 

Thanks again.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Where's the new pictures?


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Notice you didn't see any of the drivers. :evilgrin:


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Haha, not audio related but here is one


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

sooooo..... what went BEHIND the grills?


----------



## audiovibe (Nov 16, 2007)

That dash is BADASS!!

The pics make it look so effortless! I need your skills!


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

I see speakers in three of those pics, just need to look harder.

I've had so many different speaker setups in there though, prolly over half a dozen.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for sharing Matt.....you kinda know what you're doing


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

mattyjman said:


> sooooo..... what went BEHIND the grills?


Jordans 4's
Jordan 2's
Revelators 4's
Audiotech flex 4's 
Tangband's 4's
Bandor's 2's
Hiquphons tweets
Raal's ribbons
Air circs tweets
Revelator tweets
ADS tweets


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

VERY NIce
Thanks for Sharing those Matt

those answer alot of questions Ive had over the years and only imagined how they were done

very cool on the brakelines for grills...further reinforces the opportunities I am missing by not being able to weld


----------



## b&camp (Jan 27, 2011)

I saw the drivers  ...makes me pine for my 89 GMC...


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Wonderful, relatively blank canvas behind that dash. How I envy you not having to completely rebuild half of the ducting system just to find the firewall! I like the idea of using the hollow brake line versus the 1/4" mild steel I used in mine as well. Exceptional job, Matt, and it really shows in the finished product. Your truck RAWKS!

Thanks for the pics!

So...changing things up or just showing it off?


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

highly said:


> Wonderful, relatively blank canvas behind that dash. How I envy you not having to completely rebuild half of the ducting system just to find the firewall! I like the idea of using the hollow brake line versus the 1/4" mild steel I used in mine as well. Exceptional job, Matt, and it really shows in the finished product. Your truck RAWKS!
> 
> Thanks for the pics!
> 
> So...changing things up or just showing it off?


Thanks man, i'm just showing it off. I'll eventually change up the stereo but not too soon.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Matt, havent seen your work in awhile, almost forgot how badass your skillz are. Thanks for the reminder!!


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Cool, thanks to everyone!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

*WOW ....*

*Just incredible MATT !* . . .  . . .


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

Outstanding Matt! You are the master.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Matt, It looks great... First time I seen some Builds of the truck.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Matt is too modest to brag on himself.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Very nice Matt, gives me some ideas for the next stage of my build.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Matt, lots of props to you... You commit to your builds... I may have skills, but will never have your balls (no ****)... I guess thats what seperates the men from the boys... I am jealous:2thumbsup:


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Here are some behind the scenes of the dash build, I had a cnc water jet cut out the granite dash piece.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

The whole dash piece clamps into the dash with jig clamps welded to the frame. I used the factory light switches, back mounted.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

more grill pics


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Matt R said:


> The whole dash piece clamps into the dash with jig clamps welded to the frame.


^ Brilliant.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

I tried a bunch of different layouts for the dash and finally came up with the one that fit and looked good too.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

I had to take the huge ducting out to make room for the center cluster. These are the new ducts.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I have always been curious about how you constructed the dash...now I know....it is funny though....even seeing the behind the scenes.....it doesn't take away one bit the mystique surrounding this vehicle....."have you heard about Matt R's truck....." Fantastic job - thank for sharing.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

I lowered/sectioned the seats by 2 inches


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Sub enclosure


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I spy a center channel...that didn't last long.

That AT 10 does things that it shouldn't do. Damn thing thinks it a pair of 12s or something.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Amazing work as usual Matt!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> I spy a center channel...that didn't last long.
> 
> That AT 10 does things that it shouldn't do. Damn thing thinks it a pair of 12s or something.


Yep, experiment gone bad!  that how to learn. 

Yeah AT's are bad to the bone!!!


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Haha, Wayne and Garth!!!!! Thanks guys.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

woah.... I've been waiting for these shots for a long time. And I'm sure many of us here wanted to see them too. Worth the wait?? hell yeah...


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

awesome stuff


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

damn thats some amazing work


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks Fellas!


----------



## iregret (Jul 27, 2009)

Just read the entire thread. It's pretty awesome. Especially since you didn't have airbags to deal with.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks man, havent had a hit on this thread in a good while.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Matt R said:


> Here are some behind the scenes of the dash build, I had a cnc water jet cut out the granite dash piece.


My buddy Matt might not know how to "spel" "feul" but he does the best work I know!!! LOL


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Ahh man, that a low blow. Kids, stay in school!!!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Matt R said:


> Ahh man, that a low blow. Kids, stay in school!!!


Blame it on autocorrect. Don't let them see you suffer!

Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


----------



## abdulwq (Aug 17, 2008)

Niebur3 said:


> Amazing work as usual Matt!


x2


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah, what he said! 



bikinpunk said:


> Blame it on autocorrect. Don't let them see you suffer!
> 
> Lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## scyankee (Jun 13, 2009)

customtronic said:


> My buddy Matt might not know how to "spel" "feul" but he does the best work I know!!! LOL


Now thats Funny!!!!!!!!:laugh:


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Any pics, it looks like the originals in the first couple of pages where moved.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah, I replaced them a little later in the thread.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Just looked back and I dont know what is going on with the pics.


----------



## iregret (Jul 27, 2009)

Megalomaniac said:


> looks like he never updated his thread with newer pictures.


Looks like the pictures start on post 157.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Matt R said:


> Ahh man, that a low blow. Kids, stay in school!!!


Couldn't help myself! Sorry buddy! lol


----------



## southpawskater (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow!

Thats all.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Looks like pics are back up, pages 8,9,10 have good pics.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

I've seen most of the pics in this thread more than once, and I was always come away admiring the install more and more. Makes me want to make some changes.

Cheers


----------



## m0sdef (Nov 16, 2010)

Man, this is such an amazing build.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks guys, not Steve!!


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

I've seen pics of your dash several times and spent quite a while pondering its construction, as I'm doing a full dash myself in an 87. I can't believe I didn't see those pics on pages 8-10. Makes me want to throw away my wood templates and fire up the mig 

I see the clamps, but is that just for the gauge cluster piece? I looked at the pic where the metal frame is framed in wood but couldnt tell how you melded those two together. In one pic it looks like you used duraglass to secure a bracket. Did you do that for the metal/wood frame?


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

The clamps just hold the guage cluster/HU, ect. The duraglass is holding the brackets that the HU mounts to. 

The wood is attached to the steel frame with polyurethene adhesive. It takes 24 hours to cure completely but its pretty indestructable once its cured.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Here is the state my truck is in now. Moving slowly!!!


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Hawtdamn!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Those are some crazy speakers! 




Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Is the bolt pattern still going to 5 on 5" or are the rears now going to 4.75" like the vettes?


----------



## iregret (Jul 27, 2009)

Have you been on performancetrucks.net?

I've got a build up over there for my 2000 Silverado.

What's your gameplan for the truck? Supercharged? Turbocharged? LS swap? I just upgraded my brakes as well. I considered going with the Corvette stuff but it was just a bit to expensive for me.

I ended up swapping to larger brakes off of different trucks. I also swapped in hydroboost. The hydroboost is simply amazing! You should really consider it!!

Looking forward to seeing how this build comes out. One question, what did you do about those vents? The ones in the rear of the cab. I've done some deadening and those things are loud!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Man those are old pictures...where are the new ones at?

Slacker


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

cant tell. Watts link or pan hard bar? Looks great.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

imjustjason said:


> Is the bolt pattern still going to 5 on 5" or are the rears now going to 4.75" like the vettes?


I had chrommoly axles made with 4.75 bolt pattern. Its gonna be a good bit easier to find wheels that will work with the calipers. Still not easy to find the right wheels though.



iregret said:


> Have you been on performancetrucks.net?
> 
> I've got a build up over there for my 2000 Silverado.
> 
> ...


I havent seen that forum, i;ll have to check it out. I am on 67-72chevytrucks.com Its a pretty good one. I have a big block I was planning to stroke to 496cubes. I'm kinda weighing the options of an aluminum LS though. It would save me a couple hundred pounds. I blocked all the vents in the truck. Doors are a bit harder to shut but worth it if you ask me.



thehatedguy said:


> Man those are old pictures...where are the new ones at?
> 
> Slacker


I just painted the frame a week and a half ago. I did just get some gas tank straps and a battery tray made out of mirrored stainless steel. I'll be putting them under the truck next.



audio+civic;1638208 cant tell. Watts link or pan hard bar? Looks great.[/QUOTE said:


> Thanks man, Its a panhard bar. There was barely enough room for it with the tank going in the back.
> 
> Thanks guys!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Man, I bet it sucks having to put all that back together every night so you can drive to work the next day. 



On a serious note, I'm tuned back in. Looking forward to seeing where this goes.


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

are you finally going to secure that highly dangerous run of power wire from the frame to where it enters the cab? 

8" and no zip tie--you lucky that truck didn't burn to the ground.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Andy Jones said:


> are you finally going to secure that highly dangerous run of power wire from the frame to where it enters the cab?
> 
> 8" and no zip tie--you lucky that truck didn't burn to the ground.


Haha no, I refuse to fix something thats not broke. I am going to put a mirror under the truck to show off the power wire!!!:laugh:

I love you man!!!


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

wholly frrkn shodz!!! damm... so its changed a little!!! fork...

Hope your keeping well Matt!


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

sydmonster said:


> wholly frrkn shodz!!! damm... so its changed a little!!! fork...
> 
> Hope your keeping well Matt!


Haha, yeah man. doing some performance!!!!

Good to see you around here still.


----------



## dales (Dec 16, 2010)

Matt R said:


>


dash is friggin sick


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

dales said:


> dash is friggin sick


+11tybill! been a fan off Matt's work for a while now. Reasons are obvious.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

dales said:


> dash is friggin sick





sydmonster said:


> +11tybill! been a fan off Matt's work for a while now. Reasons are obvious.


Thanks fellas!!! There will be more to come from the truck. I'll be redoing the audio system/interior in it after the suspension gets done. Might be a while though.

Matt


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

Man, your truck is going to be awesome! I am always amazed at the builds that you do! Thanks.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Digging this one back up. What a terrific build. The new guys should see this.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Steve - looks so much cooler in person - saw some recent FB action - so maybe something will happen here


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I would love it if we could find a way to retrieve the photos fully. This way a young um such as myself could have the full pleasure of seeing the build.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> Digging this one back up. What a terrific build. The new guys should see this.


Dude! Get out of my brain! lol
I posted the link to this build on a couple of facebook groups a couple weeks ago. Kinda crazy/cool that we were rummaging through this build. It is indeed an epic one.




Coppertone said:


> I would love it if we could find a way to retrieve the photos fully. This way a young um such as myself could have the full pleasure of seeing the build.


A lot of them were re-uploaded by Matt in the later posts. I actually asked him about it a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I remember getting to judge this truck at MECA Worlds several years ago. It sure as hell did NOT let me down. There are certain vehicles you hear about non stop from people and they rarely live up to the hype that surrounds them. But this truck is one of the few that was more impressive than the forum hype machine would have you believe.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Definitely worthy of a re-up! Would be great to see or read about the "newest" changes here since a handful of us are anti-Facebook.  My loss, I suppose.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I agree as I also do not use Facebook.


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

How in the world did I miss this thread! I'd love to see the enclosures behind the grills if you don't mind reloading the pics. Thanks, great build.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Come on Matt more pics !!!!! Or video


----------

